# 2013 Altima 2.5L - P0101 DTC



## harmony (Oct 20, 2019)

P0101 DCT light on....
I replaced an air filter, MAF sensor, and PCV valve. Cleaning throttle body. But, P0101 DCT came back.

According to TSB, the reprogramming of ECM may solve P0101 DTC when there is no drivability issue. If the reprogramming can definitely solve my issue, I will go to the dealers. But,I am not sure that the reprogramming will fix my issue. I do not want to pay more than $200 to the dealers without conviction of repair. Moreover, the dealers may request additional money for car diagnostics before reprogramming ECU. Before going to the dealer, I want to check all hardware issues as possible as I can. Is there anything that I need to check?

I found very strange rules regarding P0101 DCT in my car from more than 50 drive tests.

1) P0101 DTC lights on (or pending P0101 DTC) after about 10 second from the car start up.
2) If the car starts up at cold engine, there is high probability to light on (or show pending P0101 DTC if checked by OBD2 app).
If the car starts up at warm engine (operating temperature), there is small probability to light on (or show pending P0101 DTC if checked by OBD2 app)
3) If I clear the DCT code at engine idle status, the DCT code never come back before turning off a car, even for driving more than 200 miles.

I can't find the reason why it has a problem only for car start-up. If there are problems in any hardware such as air leak or sensors, CEL should light on during driving. Maybe, is the software problem in my car?


I am not an expert, but I check freeze frame data. I could not find any strange things from freeze frame data. 

I also recorded log data via torque pro app. I could not find any problems. 

Monitoring sensor data via Torque Pro: No pending or confirmed DTC
docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UWfGiuX5Gdz0ZQZjA2RavSYAyS3Shu5clfrKzgv0OSs/edit?usp=sharing
docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14GLMrJUwwlmb6zydt4GR3pD3vzS7DytBCLIshoI3FuE/edit?usp=sharing

Monitoring sensor data via Torque Pro: Pending or confirmed P0101 DTC
docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1w-t_xuDAUxtI6Wy7LmlQVdvm51K6cTgaC_U6suINb0c/edit?usp=sharing
docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Pt5maB62TSrMSC9RJhjHbSUrEDgI2mYdnALX_HTtwMY/edit?usp=sharing


----------

